# LumberJocks' Share: Tips on BANDSAW BOXES



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*LINKS TO EVERYTHING TAGGED AS "BANDSAW BOXES"*

Want to try your hand at making a bandsaw box or have a question or problem?
here are the links to EVERYTHING TAGGED AS "BANDSAW BOX" here at LumberJocks.com.


*Projects* 
*Blogs* 
*Forum Discussions*


*Videos*: Also, here is a "search" for bandsaw box videos



*Other Links:*

forum topics re: bandsaw
book review: Ultimate Bandsaw Box Book" by our fellow LumberJocks Donna Menke

(See all LumberJocks' Share GATEWAYS here)


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

MsDebbiieP, 
Thanks for this post, I have considered making one of these boxes but thought they were to hard to make. I will try it now…

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

excellent!! 
I haven't made one yet but they do seem relatively simple to make (or at least a basic one, anyway).
Let me know when you've posted your first bandsaw box project!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

great idea . thnx for takin the time to do this. I'm gonna do some o these in the future


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

excellent.. I'll be waiting .. let me know when you post one


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Debbie,

I should be finishing mine up today or tomorrow and will try to get it posted as soon as I can. However, I want to complete the blog first so that everyone that's been following it gets to see the final steps and overall outcome before it gets listed as a completed Project.


----------



## geppetto425 (Jun 21, 2009)

I just made my first band sawn box for one of my grandaughters for Christmas. One part of it called for a very tight radius. I searched in vain for a 1/16" blade for my 14" bandsaw (105"). Wound up grinding down the back of a 1/8" blade while it was running. Then I buried the blade into some sacrificial lignum vitae blocks. I was able to cut the box out okay but the other day when I was changing over to a re-saw blade I discovered the other blade had melted a groove into my bandsaw tires! Maybe it got too hot when I was grinding it? Anyway, what the heck do you guys use for these boxes? A regular 1/8" blade and Carter guides? Does anyone make a 1/16" blade anymore for a 14" bandsaw or do you have them custom made????


----------



## dontlikenicknames (May 17, 2012)

Campbell Folk School offers a weekend course in band saw box making.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess I never added a link here to the blog. There are 12-Parts to the overall series, and the link below will take you to Part 1:

My First Bandsaw Box Blog


----------



## DaveDelo (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a few boxes I've done recently. Kind of settled in on this basic form to allow my hands to have room enough to do the sanding necessary to make them look decent. Generally 4" tall x 4" deep x 6-8" wide. Sanded to 220 grit and apply 2 coats of clear Watco. Really like what is does to walnut & cherry.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Deb


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Making band saw boxes is a great way to really understand how much fun a band saw can be to have in your shop. I've made plenty over the years and given them away as gifts to family member, friends and grad presents which bring me plenty of enjoyment. I highly recommend the Timber Wolf 4TPI 3/16 blade for cutting along with the Carter Stabilizer. Also one of the best how to books on band saw boxes is Lois Ventura book Sculpted Band Saw Boxes, four stars in my book. Take the plunge into these boxes and enjoy your band saw….Blkcherry


----------

